

AES.png - galapago
http://thepiratebay.se/aes.png

======
nailer
So... what is this?

~~~
millzlane
[https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-domain-back-online-
wavin...](https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-domain-back-online-waving-a-
pirate-flag-141221/)

~~~
nailer
I've read that, but what specifically is this key?

~~~
galapago
We don't know. There are some people [1] [2] trying to guess it.

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/thepiratebay/comments/2q23mm/the_ke...](https://www.reddit.com/r/thepiratebay/comments/2q23mm/the_key_is_an_aes_key/)
[2]: [https://titanpad.com/SzytivYwys](https://titanpad.com/SzytivYwys)

